# My first Hollow Form



## Dario (Feb 5, 2007)

Here is my first hollow form (5" tall x 8.5" wide) made out of an unknown root that I picked up a couple of days ago.  I am thinking it is mesquite but I am not sure.

It is still not totally finished...2 coats of Minwax Tung oil.  One more coat and will be Beall buffed after a few days.  Hole is close to 2".

I turned this green and had problems with wood movement.  There are also some rotten areas that keeps on tearing out.  After turning, I dried it in the microwave and applied the first coat of finish the same day.  Still got some movement and it is not totally round now [:I].  All in all...not bad for a practice piece I think. 

Critiques welcome.


----------



## its_virgil (Feb 5, 2007)

Way to go Dario. I finished my first hollowform this weekend. Not as difficult to do as I had envisioned. I see more in my future and I'm sure you'll be doing more of them also. 
Do a good turn daily!
Don


----------



## mrcook4570 (Feb 5, 2007)

Absolutely stunning!


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dario, if you don't like it, you can send it to me.[] I think it is awesome!!!!!!


----------



## JimGo (Feb 5, 2007)

Holy COW!!!  That is BEAUTIFUL!!!  Excellent job!


----------



## ericw95 (Feb 5, 2007)

Nice job.  I like it.


----------



## kirkfranks (Feb 5, 2007)

That is really beautiful.
I don't suppose you have a before picture.  I just cannot imagine that as a root.


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 5, 2007)

That's terrific. What chatoyance.


----------



## Dario (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks guys.

Kirk,  I didn't get a before pic...I know I should have.  This is from an area before it forked into 3 roots w/ one dominant tap root.  I still have the cut offs from the tap rot area though.

There are 2 more (bigger pieces) where I got this...might have to pay a visit tomorrow with a chainsaw [] and hope they are still there.


----------



## dubdrvrkev (Feb 5, 2007)

Looks great Dario. 
My first HF never even made it to the photo booth. 
Hey I found a big chunk wood I bought from you a long time ago, any idea what it is? LOL I totally forgot I had it and was doing a little cleaning and ran across it and a few others.


----------



## BigRob777 (Feb 5, 2007)

Dario,
Very nice.  Love the curl.  I wish there was mesquite around here.  
Rob


----------



## alamocdc (Feb 5, 2007)

Very nice, Dario. I really likt the curl and mix of heart and sap woods.[^]


----------



## pete00 (Feb 6, 2007)

looking really good, congrats !!!


----------



## kent4Him (Feb 6, 2007)

Very nice.  Now that you have a real lathe, you can all kinds of new things.


----------



## Ron in Drums PA (Feb 6, 2007)

You did a really nice job Dario, I'd be proud of that one.

You have a beautiful curve that flows all the way. Not easy to do!

My personal tastes prefer no foot on the base. I always felt that it looks like the piece is not finished.

Wood movement is sometimes the best part.


----------



## skiprat (Feb 6, 2007)

Beautiful work Dario, glad to see you are using your Christmas pressies[]
You are a lot braver than me to try something like that.[:I]


----------



## wudnhed (Feb 6, 2007)

Dario, that is just the most gorgeous artwork!


----------



## MesquiteMan (Feb 6, 2007)

Dario,

Very nice hollow form!  Much better than my first!  I don't think the wood is mesquite, though.  Looks more like Huisach to me, mainly due to pinks around the sapwood/heartwood transition as well as the sapwood itself.  Then your comment about movement almost certainly means it is not mesquite!  I have made all sorts of hollowforms and lidded boxes with mesquite that was so green it was throwing water as it spins and have yet to have one move any noticeable amount.  I even made a lidded box with a nice tight fitting lid and forgot and left it in my truck on a hot Texas July day.  It did not move or crack in the least.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2007)

Thank you all.

Kevin, send me a pic and I'll try to ID it for you.

Ron, I will try a footless version on my next HF.  Wood movement does make a piece more interesting but I rather it not move or if it does, I want it to go everywhere like a madrone does...all or nothing for me LOL []

Billy, I do like the color mix too.

Chris, Better lathe does open your horizons. []

Rob, Be careful of what you wish for.  I think Mesquite is categorized as an invassive tree/plant.  It is hard to control once it take root in a community.  It does have nice wood though.

Gary, Chatoyance is hardly shown in the pics...hope I can show it to you in person, especially the part near the foot.


----------



## oldsmokey (Feb 6, 2007)

Dario
Great job on your first HF.
I learned a tecnique from Steven Russell.  He turns green bowls/HF from green wood.  He will turn them and leave the walls thicker.  Larger bowls, thicker walls.  He then puts the turning in a brown paper bag and tapes it shut.  He puts it on a shelf where it will dry slowly.  The drying time is relative to the size of the piece.  Mine dry in three to five months.  Then you turn the piece again.  Works great, and you get a round bowl.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2007)

Ellis,

I am aware of that technique but I am an impatient man LOL. Patience is a virtue I haven't learned yet [].  Someday, I will rough turn as much as I can and leave them be for months.

Thanks!


----------



## Rifleman1776 (Feb 6, 2007)

Looking good. I have done a couple smaller hollow forms with my Don Pencil set. Finding good blanks for the projects is almost harder than the turning.


----------



## Dario (Feb 6, 2007)

Frank,  Thankfully, finding wood is not a problem for me [8D].

Curtis, Now that you mentioned it...it does look like Huisache. Thanks!


----------



## Nolan (Feb 6, 2007)

Really nice Dario
Nolan


----------



## darbytee (Feb 6, 2007)

Really nice Dario. I'm glad that Monster tool is paying for itself. [] Again, beautiful work.


----------



## chigdon (Feb 6, 2007)

Man that is a great job!


----------



## bob393 (Feb 8, 2007)

Nic work, no SUPER work!!


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 8, 2007)

Dario,
That's enough now... you've used up your gloat allotment for this year and part of next year already........[][]

By the way, I like your turning... really nice.


----------



## low_48 (Feb 9, 2007)

Dario,
That is a beautiful vessel. I always hope that my bowls and vessels "move" after I turn them. I have made furniture for over 30 years. People can not appreciate that as much as my turnings because they can't pick it up and feel it. I force all those features of wood into flat straight lines. Turning is the exact opposite. Wood has those wonderful warmth and emotional qualities. When a vessel is done right, you don't have to have your eyes open to appreciate it. Touch is the best of senses to use for pure enjoyment. I just wish I could get the sense of smell with my pieces and still have that wonderful joy of adding an oil to explode the grain color!!!!To enjoy these senses, the wood movement helps the piece speak so much more. That is why I think you enjoy this piece so much. It's shape lets you cradle it with both hands in a natural cupping movement. Well, that and that manificent color and figure.

It was nice to have that chip ejection/wall thickness guage hole on the side, huh?[] That always makes it alot easier. My only suggestion is personal preference. I would knock the gloss back to a satin with some 360 Abralon and not polish it. Let your hands feel the wood, not a plastic finish.

You should be very proud of your work. 
Rich


----------



## DocStram (Feb 10, 2007)

Envious yet proud of you. You must be having so much fun.  Good for you!


----------



## kkwall (Feb 10, 2007)

Very cool.[8D]


----------



## Tanner (Feb 17, 2007)

That is beautiful.    How the heck did you do that with a two inch hole.  I obviously need to research this.  Very impressive!


----------



## Dario (Feb 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Tanner_
> <br />That is beautiful.    How the heck did you do that with a two inch hole.  I obviously need to research this.  Very impressive!



By using hollowing tools.  The swan neck in particular.

You should see some that are turned with 1" hole (or even less)....those I can't even dream of doing as of yet.  Some "cheat" by adding an  "accent collar" piece.  I will do those too later but aim for one piece as much as possible.

Note that some intentionally add accent piece though...and they do set off some pieces really well.


----------



## johncrane (Feb 17, 2007)

Looks impressive Dario also beautiful piece of timber.[]


----------



## jjenk02 (Feb 17, 2007)

I think you need to send it to me so I can get a closer look at it[]


----------



## pendemonium (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks pretty cool but the grain is awsome. []


----------

